# GM-Hughes 3 phase AC motor



## mab (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,

I have been a member for several years, but haven't been here in years. I've been driving a volt for a couple of years, and I like it. Recently, I passed that car to my wife and now I'm looking for something else. I have wanted to convert an S10 for years, so now may be the time.

Several years ago I bought a GM-Hughes 3 phase AC motor from an auction site. I only have the motor, none of the controller/software. I'm wondering if there is any reason that I couldn't use a current motor controller with this motor. I'm leaning towards one of Paul Holmes AC controllers.

Does anyone have any experience with these motors?
Any thoughts on this idea?

I appreciate any comments.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

mab said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been a member for several years, but haven't been here in years. I've been driving a volt for a couple of years, and I like it. Recently, I passed that car to my wife and now I'm looking for something else. I have wanted to convert an S10 for years, so now may be the time.
> 
> ...


If its an induction motor Paul & Sabrina's AC controller should do just fine as well as the one from Jhubner. I have both. I have not yet gotten the Paul & Sabrina AC controller done yet. 

Pete 

You will need the power section for either one.


----------



## mab (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Pete.

Mike


----------



## mab (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not familiar with the controller from Jhubner. Do you have any info on this?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Sure. Hundreds of pages and some videos too on this thread. Happy reading

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/another-homebrew-ac-controller-45909.html


----------



## mab (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Guess I'll be busy for a while...

Thanks,
Mike


----------

